# Has ANYONE heard ANYTHING from Tivo inc lately?



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Just wondering

We've been chatting away for ages about the S1 service discontinuance, posted comments on Tivos own blog and even messaged people AT Tivo (I sent a note to Joshua Danovitz himself) and I was wondering if anyone had had any sort of response whatsoever (even "GO AWAY") from Tivo?

If not, they really aren't helping themselves any

Even if they don't intend to do anything to change the situation, at least an apology would be something

We've moved from "perhaps they don't care" to "they DEFINITELY don't care"

Which is not only sad but appalling customer service

Phil G


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

I sent a message via Josh Danovitz' (TiVo VP International) Facebook account. Evidently he didn't mean to leave it accessible to public messages as I never had a reply and he then locked down the account. 

I shared this info with others so obviously we are not decreed worthy of a reply. And he is obviously a t***er.

There is NO way that they cannot know about this, so I have to come to the conclusion that they are simply a s**t company and don't really care. Future TiVo business from me: £0.00

I'm going to carry on the campaign anyway, let's at least not go down without a fight!!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

They sent a message on screen on the TiVos. I guess they have nothing to add.

I'd have expected a boiler plated e-mail reply though.


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

LarryDavid said:


> I sent a message via Josh Danovitz' (TiVo VP International) Facebook account. Evidently he didn't mean to leave it accessible to public messages as I never had a reply and he then locked down the account.
> 
> I shared this info with others so obviously we are not decreed worthy of a reply. And he is obviously a t***er.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit! Check out this thread, too.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

LarryDavid said:


> I sent a message via Josh Danovitz' (TiVo VP International) Facebook account. Evidently he didn't mean to leave it accessible to public messages as I never had a reply and he then locked down the account.
> 
> I shared this info with others so obviously we are not decreed worthy of a reply. And he is obviously a t***er.
> 
> ...


A personal Facebook account is just that; a personal Facebook account. Not a business Facebook account. Personal.

Tracking down someone's personal Facebook account just because they have been told they have to write a blog about something that has annoyed many people is just unprofessional. There is a fine line between personal life and business life.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> A personal Facebook account is just that; a personal Facebook account. Not a business Facebook account. Personal.
> 
> Tracking down someone's personal Facebook account just because they have been told they have to write a blog about something that has annoyed many people is just unprofessional. There is a fine line between personal life and business life.


<yawn> I neither agree nor care for your opinions on what constitutes professional or acceptable, Save your breath and/or soapbox next time eh? Then you won't look like such a fool.

P.S. He's a VP, so I think he's not in the line of 'innocent employee boo hoo'.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

LarryDavid said:


> <yawn> I neither agree nor care for your opinions on what constitutes professional or acceptable....


If you do not act within the bounds of professionalism and decency* then why should your cause be taken seriously?

(* for example trying to contact someone by their _personal_ rather than _professional_ accounts)


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Its a public account with his name on. The ability to contact him via his account was turned on. There were no responses from any other methods that he could possibly be contacted on (of which there weren't really any). Completely acceptable.

Do me a favour and spare us the preaching everyone. Trying to sound like you have some kind of superior moral or professional compass with which you should be guiding me just makes you come off sounding like an ass.


----------



## Humidor (Nov 26, 2007)

cwaring said:


> If you do not act within the bounds of professionalism and decency* then why should your cause be taken seriously?
> 
> (* for example trying to contact someone by their _personal_ rather than _professional_ accounts)


Carl - seriously - 8000 posts and every one of them a self serving ego boost!

1. Stop the onanism

2. Step away from the computer

3. Leave the house

4. Go and get yourself laid!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow. Some incredibly nice people here giving TiVo a good name. No wonder it was hugely popular...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

LarryDavid said:


> The ability to contact him via his account was turned on.


Whilst I do agree that he should have locked it down more, I for one would certainly not take the fact that he didn't as an open door.



> There were no responses from any other methods that he could possibly be contacted on (of which there weren't really any).


Perhaps you should have taken the hint.



> Completely acceptable.


You may think that. I do not.



Humidor said:


> Carl - seriously - 8000 posts and every one of them a self serving ego boost!


Yes, except that not a single one of them is anything of the sort


----------



## Humidor (Nov 26, 2007)

cwaring said:


> Yes, except that not a single one of them is anything of the sort


Carl,

If that's all you took from my message then you have more to worry about than I thought.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Think about it this way.

If you had to make a blog post about something that was going to be controversial, would you be happy when, after a long hard day at work trying to respond to all these hate messages you're receiving from people who didn't even know who you were until last week, you log onto your Facebook to have a bit of a laugh and catch up and find that someone has tracked down your personal account and sent you a message about business matters?

I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Are you mental? He's a VP, not some hapless bottom rung employee. If I had left my Facebook account open to public messages, I wouldn't be surprised if someone sent me a message, and if that bothered me, I'd delete it and turn it off, which he did, and I doubt he shed any tears over it.

It's always funny when people who insist they don't work for a company feel the need to defend them, because that's just downright sad. But you give everyone else a good laugh so go ahead and continue. Whatever I decide to do, I do, and I think you two are pretty deluded if you think that people suddenly realise the error of their ways when faced with such impressive intellect and reasoning as you two provide! What a pair of heros you are!

You can go ahead and have the last words here if you like. I don't particularly feel the need to justify myself to you any more than I already have.

P.S. Hey Carl, that original one liner post you put as a reply was fine, you didn't need to delete and it replace it with a lengthier one. I'm flattered that it upset you so much that you thought I was ignoring you though!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Tracking down someone's personal Facebook account just because they have been told they have to write a blog about something that has annoyed many people is just unprofessional. There is a fine line between personal life and business life.


I think "tracking down" is a bit of an overstatement - I searched for his name, and there he was. He even put his current job and job title for all to see so it was hardly a secret account!

For the record, what I sent him was



> Apologies for sending you a message this way, but I thknk we're running out of options
> 
> Is there ANY way that Tivo inc can be persuaded to reconsider the decision to drop the cessation of service for UK Series 1 Tivos?
> 
> ...


And lets face it - if we'd had some ANY response, we wouldn't have needed to resort to this

I think by now most of us would even be happy with



> We understand your disappointment but continuing the service for a dwindling customer base, especially in the light of our exciting new agreement with Virgin Media, has become untenable. We understand that many of you will be disappointed by this decision - especially the few that will be unable to transition to the new Virgin Media Tivo, but we would still like to thank you for your support and hope to welcome you back to Tivo at some future date


Would that be SO hard to do??

I don't think so - THAT's what's really irritating


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

LarryDavid said:


> *Are you mental? He's a VP, not some hapless bottom rung employee.* If I had left my Facebook account open to public messages, I wouldn't be surprised if someone sent me a message, and if that bothered me, I'd delete it and turn it off, which he did, and I doubt he shed any tears over it.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, so true , so true <3


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Humidor said:


> If that's all you took from my message then you have more to worry about than I thought.


What else was there other than one big insult? 

I actually have _nothing_ to worry about. Well, okay, I do. But it's all personal stuff that I have no wish to share with the community on here.



LarryDavid said:


> Whatever I decide to do, I do, and I think you two are pretty deluded if you think that people suddenly realise the error of their ways when faced with such impressive intellect and reasoning as you two provide!


There's nothing impressive about it. It's called common decency. You would do well to show some.


----------



## Humidor (Nov 26, 2007)

cwaring said:


> What else was there other than one big insult?


If that's how you interpret my comment then you are obviously not as intelligent or incisive as you think you are.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

PhilG said:


> I think "tracking down" is a bit of an overstatement - I searched for his name, and there he was. He even put his current job and job title for all to see so it was hardly a secret account!


Oh, I see. I wouldn't normally put that in public, which is a stupid thing for him to do. Fair dos if it was that easy to find. I thought you'd really gone and tried to dig down for his account somehow.



LarryDavid said:


> Are you mental? He's a VP, not some hapless bottom rung employee. If I had left my Facebook account open to public messages, I wouldn't be surprised if someone sent me a message, and if that bothered me, I'd delete it and turn it off, which he did, and I doubt he shed any tears over it.
> 
> It's always funny when people who insist they don't work for a company feel the need to defend them, because that's just downright sad. But you give everyone else a good laugh so go ahead and continue. Whatever I decide to do, I do, and I think you two are pretty deluded if you think that people suddenly realise the error of their ways when faced with such impressive intellect and reasoning as you two provide! What a pair of heros you are!


I would be surprised to be perfectly honest, as long as I hadn't put my employers details on, as there is sure to be a million other people with the same name as you. Unfortunately for Mr. Danovitz he did; which is why it was so easy for PhilG to find him.

I am not defending the company, I was questioning why someone tracked down an employee's personal FB account to deal with business matters. I would question that with any business. Wouldn't you?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Humidor said:


> If that's how you interpret my comment then you are obviously not as intelligent or incisive as you think you are.


What the hell else could it have been? Accusing me of only ever posting to boost my ego? Which is plainly a load of cobblers anyway


----------



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

i've always thought of this forum as a friendly helpful place full of people happy to help each other and without the nastiness found on some other forums.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sadly a handful of poster's anger about the end of the service is spilling out into their dealings with others. Few if any of them are regular posters.

ozsat, I'd suggest a rather firmer hand on the tiller might be required.


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

More specifically I would suggest that Carl restricts his posts in the Series 1 forum unless he has something useful to offer. I dont think its nice that he should be personally attacked in the way he has done, but Carl, your posts are very antagonistic and show a lack of sensitivity. I personally moved over from TiVo to Windows Media Center a couple of years ago (and am very happy with it) so this doesnt directly affect me, but I can fully understand Jos and everyone elses anger and frustration. 

The law may not be on their side but customer goodwill counts for a lot and you CAN make a difference if enough people kick up enough of a fuss. I, like others, dont think youll succeed but I wish you the best of luck anyway. 

Dont forget its looking quite promising on the alternative EPG front (even for those that dont have networked TiVos) so its not all over yet. But if people are rude to each other those developing the alt EPG will be less inclined to work on this.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mista_c said:


> More specifically I would suggest that Carl restricts his posts in the Series 1 forum unless he has something useful to offer.


As previously stated, I will post where and when I like and not be dictated to.



> I dont think its nice that he should be personally attacked in the way he has done, but Carl, your posts are very antagonistic and show a lack of sensitivity.


Examples would be good because I think you're wrong. I have always backed S1 users. I was one of the first to sign the petition for goodness sake. (This is the not the first time it's been mentioned either!)



> I personally moved over from TiVo to Windows Media Center a couple of years ago (and am very happy with it) so this doesnt directly affect me, but I can fully understand Jos and everyone elses anger and frustration.


Anger and frustration is fine. Pointless ranting, defamatory statements, ignorance of basic facts and lack of common sense are not.



> The law may not be on their side but customer goodwill counts for a lot and you CAN make a difference if enough people kick up enough of a fuss. I, like others, dont think youll succeed but I wish you the best of luck anyway.


As do I. However, as I have tried to point out on a number of occasions, there are good ways and bad ways to go about it and I would always advocate the former over the latter. So far it's all been bad.


----------

